# History of Positive PPD; have been treated by Health Dept



## BROUTLEDGE (Dec 17, 2012)

I have an conflict issue here that I need help on: patient has a history of Positive PPD and has been treated by the Health Dept. Do I use the 795.51 or V12.01? Please help?  Thanks


----------

